# CAMFive CFSE-CT1202/5D



## laurinan (Mar 15, 2011)

My husband and I are new in the research of starting an embroidery business. Looking at several machines and of course cost conscious. Looking at used Barudan or Tajima or new Melco Amaya - but someone suggested the Camfive. Cannot find any information on this other than the distributors website. Anyone have any knowledge of this machine and/or advice on what machine to purchase?

Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

CAMFive embroidery machines are made in China and you can find CAMFive USA at -| CAMFive |-

Chinese built embroidery machines have been in North America for 8+ years and are of poorer quality than machines from Tajima, Barudan, Brother, Happy, Melco [Amaya], ZSK, SWF and Toyota.

I personally would not buy a Chinese made machine. Someday maybe but certainly not now.

Good luck

BobK


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Will you have tech support for this machine?


----------



## laurinan (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you for the response and information. We have decided against purchasing this make of machine.


----------

